# sysctl compat.linux.osrelease



## Kalero (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi! According to the FreeBSD handbook, before installing the emulators/linux_base-c6 port/package in order to enable Linux compatibility, you should do

`sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18`

but, if I am right, the latest emulators/linux_base-c6 port/package is based on a newer Linux kernel (2.6.32?) since it's based on a newer CentOS (6.6?). So, must the compat.linux.osrelease value be updated before installing the port/package? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2015)

Try not setting it at all and see what version it is now. As far as I know you only have to set it if it's lower. Not sure if it needs to be changed, the port still mentions 2.6.18.


----------



## Kalero (Nov 25, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Try not setting it at all and see what version it is now. As far as I know you only have to set it if it's lower. Not sure if it needs to be changed, the port still mentions 2.6.18.



So, don't I execute the sysctl command before installing the port/package? Will it work?


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 25, 2015)

Kalero said:


> Will it work?


It works for me.

compat.linux.osrelease is set to 2.6.18 by default on FreeBSD 10.1/10.2. I guess the message is for the benefit of users that still use 9.3.


----------



## Patrick Powell (Mar 31, 2016)

As of FreeBSD 10.3 RC3,  the default appears to be  compat.linux.oss_version 2.6.32
The LINUX ABI seems to work even if this is used rather then 2.6.18.  Perhaps the handbook is out of date?


----------

